# wiring a Tortoise switching system



## Geno the Viking (Feb 29, 2012)

I seen lots of articles on wiring Tortoise switch machines but none that answer the following:

What is the best wire size to use?

What should one use for power? I will have about 8 machines.

I have a couple of switches that need to operate in tandem using two machines but can I do it with one control switch?

Should I wire for DPDT or SPDT control switches?

Thanks


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

have you read the instructions?



Geno the Viking said:


> What is the best wire size to use?


the tortoise draw very little current. The instructions say light gauge. I'd suggest 22



Geno the Viking said:


> What should one use for power? I will have about 8 machines.


Since a Tortoise draws about the same amount of current as an LED (10ma) and operates at 12V (or less), a 12V DC supply capable of supplying a few 100 ma.



Geno the Viking said:


> I have a couple of switches that need to operate in tandem using two machines but can I do it with one control switch?


yes, if they require the same polarity. maybe different polarity with appropriate wiring



Geno the Viking said:


> Should I wire for DPDT or SPDT control switches?


a 12V DC supply with DPDT switches wired as reversing switches.

see the instructions about using an AC supply, steering diodes and SPDT switches.


----------

